

The Complete Web 2.0 directory (broadband preferred) - Keios
http://go2web20.net/
A comprehensive collection which seems to be updated often.
======
donna
I dislike the UI. It's sluggish and difficult to read. A list choice would be
my preference. It does remind me of the million dollar home page.

